# Positive test, light bleeding then negative test



## mscott96 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone help or give any advice im slowly going crazy, I had ET on Sun 12th Aug 12 OTD Sun 26th got a faint positive but had been bleeding slightly for a couple of days before rang RVF for advice told it can be normal just to return the form, have still been bleeding since although light and pinkish brown in colour (sorry if TMI) its still there so i did another test and it was negative! very concerned and confused I did the test in the afternoon after several visits to the loo could this have affected the test or am i just hanging onto false hope?

Many thanks in advance x


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi mscott, I'd ask the RFC if they would maybe do an hcg test for you.  I got a positive then a negative on my first ivf but I bled heavily. We went to the Lagan Valley and all they would do for me was a pregnancy test (after waiting for 4 hours). 


I'd go with trying to get one of those, that would certainly show how things were for you. Good luck.


----------



## mscott96 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for your reply,
i rang them this afternoon and they suggested a home test in the morning so i'll do that and just hope for good news

Thank you again x


----------



## Fingers crossed xx (May 5, 2012)

Hi mscott96

Will be thinking bout u tomorrow and that u get a big bfp 

Take care
Fingers crossed x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanna send u lots of luck for ur test hun!!xx


----------



## mscott96 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts, means the world to know that you are not alone and there is always some hope and good news.

I am still kinda going crazy, tested this morning and it was negative after the 10 min wait, so i had to go to work just couldnt miss anymore when i came home there is a very faint line I think i am just wishful thinking as I know the result should not be read after the time! I guess we naturally hold onto any kind of hope.

I hope you are all well and     to you all wherever you may be on your journey xx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hows things today? have you tried again?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw mscott

What a horrible time you are having

I would push for a bhcg blood test, thats the best confirmation you can get.. 

Have you a local early preg clinic??

Jillyhen


----------

